# South Central State



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I had some access to some private land near moffit ND last weekend. I've hunted this multiple times in past years and usually do well anytime of the year. Put on a lot of miles and moved not one bird, except a covey of sharps. Are the numbers down in this area? No one on here talks about their honey holes, but I couln't believe it. I haven't been on a walk south of interstate and not moved some birds all year, so I was quite suprised. One thing I noticed is 3/4ths of the CRP and PLOTS in this area was hayed. If this turns out to be a tough winter, birds in this area are in trouble! This is sad, because I love visiting this area, but I go where the birds are like most.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

If we have a tough winter the pheasants die off no matter what. CRP or no CRP.......it doesn't matter all that much. IMO


----------

